# Custom using a ladies frame



## Rusthound

Anyone build a custom using a ladies frame ?  Pictures would nice. Looking for some ideas for a Winter project
 Thanks  Rusty


----------



## Girlbike

Girl bikes are where it's at!
This one is currently apart for Bondo for the skirts, paint, lube.
It's a Chinese made 80's Schwinn collegiate, no problems with any mods.
Cool things are that it's got a three speed coaster brake. And it's still got a decent looking frame with the curved tubes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I'm thinking about building a custom Schwinn stool using a ladies bike like the Phantom stools they made in the 90's.

I think about lots of things.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel

That BLUE circa '83 or '84  is  made by GIANT of Taiwan.  They made a few bikes for SCHWINN.
The GIANT built Collegiate followed the last Chicago built Collegiates.
The GIANT built Schwinn had 3 piece cranks and industry standard 590mm, 26 x 1 3/8  tires,  NOT THE 597mm  26 X 1 3/8 tires that old Chicago Schwinns were famous for.
That GIANT bicycle is significantly LIGHTER than the old Collegiate, or any of the ancient Chicago LIGHTWEIGHT 26" wheel (597mm) variants like the ancient Chicago built Collegiate, Breeze, Racer, Speedster, Traveler, CO-ED, & others, etc.
You'll probably see   G   at the serial number  that  indicates  GIANT manufactured it.
They were relatively good bicycles,   and much better as a whole than the CHINESE (Pacific Cycle schwinns) of the past thirty years or so.   Not that the recent CHINESE(Pacific Cycle schwinns) are badly built from a frame perspective.  The frames are done well enough and the paint quality is outstanding for even a bike that is four times the cost of such a Walmart or Target Pacific Cycle schwinn.    The wheels are decent enough but the quality of the rear cogs, the front & rear caliper brakes and the shifters are as low as you can get and still have a functional bicycle.   Other than those trash components which can sometimes be significantly improved via replacement at minimal expense will make for an otherwise excellent bicycle.  Yes the handlebar chrome, the pedals, and the fenders are junk but functional,  and the seat may not be very comfortable,  but those items don't impact the durability or functionality of the bicycle.   Generally, the wheels and tires on said new Chinese Pacific Cycle schwinn Products are better than decent.    Chinese bicycles today are better than many realize.    At such an incredibly low price point at Walmart & Target, one does get something that is simple (one piece crank).   Pacific Cycle's various schwinn offerings, and Huffy's Cranbrook & others, including  Kent's Bayside and other similar variants  ARE NOT  SO  BAD.    You'd need to Grease the crank (BB) bearings if not the wheel and headset bearings too,  because on such low cost items,  they  don't sufficiently grease the bearings,  as  Time Saved & Cost of Grease Saved  X hundreds of thousands of bikes,   keeps price low and Walmart-Target 's margin in line  and  most importantly aids in guaranteeing future bicycle sales because the bicycle Will Be Replaced when the ungreased bearings become problematic or the shifter breaks, whichever occurs first. (likely within 40 months)  as most folks won't try to fix such a simple problem, and any professional servicing of said bicycle will cost nearly 80% of what one would likely pay to obtain another inexpensive New Bicycle from Walmart or Target.

Don't shun the current era Chinese basic bicycles that one sees at Walmart or Target.   Even a ten or fifteen year old bicycle like that if it was stored indoors and isn't rusted can be a potential candidate for "upgrading" perhaps with quality USED fenders from something ancient,  and  better seat,  better pedals like those copies of the German made bow pedals that Schwinn  used on the Suburban in the 1970's and on certain select models during the sixties.   Old used Schwinn bow pedals from such a Suburban, etc  would be great assuming the pedals were in excellent, cosmetically presentable condition.   The same could be said for the old Schwinn 7881 handlebars that were made between 1967 & 1977 and common to the SUBURBAN & COLLEGIA, Breeze etc, as well as others.

Decals of all types,  can be purchased relatively inexpensively,  and  Rustoleum  and  Rustoleum 2X  and other spray enamels such as Farm Equipment (think Tractors..) colors for matching the factory colors of tractors, etc.    
With just a bit of creativity,  one can  repaint  &  retro "upgrade" said el-cheapo Wallyworld specials into something that would have looked like something Opie Taylor & his pal John E. Paul  were riding in 1962,  before they saw The Beatles on Sullivan in Feb 1964,  and bought electric guitars and amplifiers,   forming a band ,  drinking Otis' moonshine,    chasing girls   and smoking reefer.    

Women's frames,  mens frames, old or new can make superb  riders  that  will  look  as  good   as  your  creativity  can  go.
It is such a shame that too many fools refuse to ride a women's frame (step through) simply because they are afraid of what others might think.    -if the bicycle is otherwise large enough to fit them so they can comfortably ride it-     
Such an insecure fool could always break out the welder and make a custom "boys" bike.   
I do understand the simplicity of using donor parts that are the same from a girls bike which likely received better care than the beat up to hell, boys bike, because the mkt value of an old girls bike is near zero and a similar old boys model would be worth substantially more.   Used modern day basic Chinese made bicycles have very little market value because nearly all  are being sold  because  they  either no longer look presentable or they need remedial repairs before they can be ridden.
Sometimes though you might see such an old women's bike, or modern era China produced basic bicycle that can be a Neat Project too,  and  the acquisition cost is peanuts.     Mix and match old antique fenders, paint schemes etc on such a project.
Let your imagination and creativity run wild.


----------



## Girlbike

Arnold Ziffel said:


> That BLUE circa '83 or '84  is  made by GIANT of Taiwan.  They made a few bikes for SCHWINN.
> The GIANT built Collegiate followed the last Chicago built Collegiates.
> The GIANT built Schwinn had 3 piece cranks and industry standard 590mm, 26 x 1 3/8  tires,  NOT THE 597mm  26 X 1 3/8 tires that old Chicago Schwinns were famous for.
> That GIANT bicycle is significantly LIGHTER than the old Collegiate, or any of the ancient Chicago LIGHTWEIGHT 26" wheel (597mm) variants like the ancient Chicago built Collegiate, Breeze, Racer, Speedster, Traveler, CO-ED, & others, etc.
> You'll probably see   G   at the serial number  that  indicates  GIANT manufactured it.
> They were relatively good bicycles,   and much better as a whole than the CHINESE (Pacific Cycle schwinns) of the past thirty years or so.   Not that the recent CHINESE(Pacific Cycle schwinns) are badly built from a frame perspective.  The frames are done well enough and the paint quality is outstanding for even a bike that is four times the cost of such a Walmart or Target Pacific Cycle schwinn.    The wheels are decent enough but the quality of the rear cogs, the front & rear caliper brakes and the shifters are as low as you can get and still have a functional bicycle.   Other than those trash components which can sometimes be significantly improved via replacement at minimal expense will make for an otherwise excellent bicycle.  Yes the handlebar chrome, the pedals, and the fenders are junk but functional,  and the seat may not be very comfortable,  but those items don't impact the durability or functionality of the bicycle.   Generally, the wheels and tires on said new Chinese Pacific Cycle schwinn Products are better than decent.    Chinese bicycles today are better than many realize.    At such an incredibly low price point at Walmart & Target, one does get something that is simple (one piece crank).   Pacific Cycle's various schwinn offerings, and Huffy's Cranbrook & others, including  Kent's Bayside and other similar variants  ARE NOT  SO  BAD.    You'd need to Grease the crank (BB) bearings if not the wheel and headset bearings too,  because on such low cost items,  they  don't sufficiently grease the bearings,  as  Time Saved & Cost of Grease Saved  X hundreds of thousands of bikes,   keeps price low and Walmart-Target 's margin in line  and  most importantly aids in guaranteeing future bicycle sales because the bicycle Will Be Replaced when the ungreased bearings become problematic or the shifter breaks, whichever occurs first. (likely within 40 months)  as most folks won't try to fix such a simple problem, and any professional servicing of said bicycle will cost nearly 80% of what one would likely pay to obtain another inexpensive New Bicycle from Walmart or Target.
> 
> Don't shun the current era Chinese basic bicycles that one sees at Walmart or Target.   Even a ten or fifteen year old bicycle like that if it was stored indoors and isn't rusted can be a potential candidate for "upgrading" perhaps with quality USED fenders from something ancient,  and  better seat,  better pedals like those copies of the German made bow pedals that Schwinn  used on the Suburban in the 1970's and on certain select models during the sixties.   Old used Schwinn bow pedals from such a Suburban, etc  would be great assuming the pedals were in excellent, cosmetically presentable condition.   The same could be said for the old Schwinn 7881 handlebars that were made between 1967 & 1977 and common to the SUBURBAN & COLLEGIA, Breeze etc, as well as others.
> 
> Decals of all types,  can be purchased relatively inexpensively,  and  Rustoleum  and  Rustoleum 2X  and other spray enamels such as Farm Equipment (think Tractors..) colors for matching the factory colors of tractors, etc.
> With just a bit of creativity,  one can  repaint  &  retro "upgrade" said el-cheapo Wallyworld specials into something that would have looked like something Opie Taylor & his pal John E. Paul  were riding in 1962,  before they saw The Beatles on Sullivan in Feb 1964,  and bought electric guitars and amplifiers,   forming a band ,  drinking Otis' moonshine,    chasing girls   and smoking reefer.
> 
> Women's frames,  mens frames, old or new can make superb  riders  that  will  look  as  good   as  your  creativity  can  go.
> It is such a shame that too many fools refuse to ride a women's frame (step through) simply because they are afraid of what others might think.    -if the bicycle is otherwise large enough to fit them so they can comfortably ride it-
> Such an insecure fool could always break out the welder and make a custom "boys" bike.
> I do understand the simplicity of using donor parts that are the same from a girls bike which likely received better care than the beat up to hell, boys bike, because the mkt value of an old girls bike is near zero and a similar old boys model would be worth substantially more.   Used modern day basic Chinese made bicycles have very little market value because nearly all  are being sold  because  they  either no longer look presentable or they need remedial repairs before they can be ridden.
> Sometimes though you might see such an old women's bike, or modern era China produced basic bicycle that can be a Neat Project too,  and  the acquisition cost is peanuts.     Mix and match old antique fenders, paint schemes etc on such a project.
> Let your imagination and creativity run wild






Arnold Ziffel said:


> I couldn't agree more. Aside from expressing my thoughts on the whole thing, girl bikes, etc., you confirmed a few suspicions I had about The Collegiate. The guy I bought it from said that his daughter rode it through all of high school and a lot of college. Even when she got a high end road bike it was still here daily driver. Then I got hold of it and proceeded to put a couple more hundred miles on it. This bike was parked in a car port, probably outdoors its whole life. Thing is that the wheels never bent, the Shimano 3CC shifts like new, etc. I suspected that it was higher quality than most (including me) would have guessed.






Arnold Ziffel said:


> I gave my son a Huffy Santa Fe that I got free. With a little grease in the bottom bracket, polishing the front cog and crank, a 23 tooth rear cog, and a quick plastidip paint job, it's a smooth, quiet, rider that he loves
> 
> 
> 
> . We agree that the girl frame looks cool. Personally, I think that with some makes, models, and vintages the girlbike looks better


----------



## Girlbike

Somehow,y reply wound up like you said it.


----------



## jimbo53

Jim Harrison’s fiberglass TRM tanks are designed to be used on girls bikes. Here’s before and after shots using a 1936 Colson girls bike.


----------



## Girlbike

Gotta admit, that does look good. I saw a thing about the guy and his tanks he was making. I'm not going to convert any of mine, but that is definitely a custom girlbike idea.


----------



## the tinker

Here is a '40 Monark 5 bar I no longer have. Like many of my customs,  after having fun with them, I destroy them by parting them out. This was an original springer model. I added a springer to the back. This was the only girl's custom I've done.


----------



## palepainter

I love the looks of the TRM kits.  They are well done.  I’m getting ready to tear this one down and finally paint.


----------



## Duchess

Interrobang, a '64 Sears Spaceliner; Retro Rocket, a '97 Giant Cypress; Cyclops, a '61 Columbia Firebolt.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

It's not done yet, kind of stalled on it actually, but this is my 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady trike, _Poison Apple. _













And here's an idea of where I would really like to take this trike:


----------



## Girlbike

Bike from the Dead said:


> It's not done yet, kind of stalled on it actually, but this is my 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady trike, _Poison Apple. _
> View attachment 1490704
> View attachment 1490695
> View attachment 1490696
> View attachment 1490697
> 
> And here's an idea of where I would really like to take this trike:
> View attachment 1490698View attachment 1490700View attachment 1490699



I like the more upright version better. The green is going to be really slick.
Cool name!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Girlbike said:


> I like the more upright version better. The green is going to be really slick.
> Cool name!



Thanks!


----------



## eeapo

I bought a modern Huffy ( rust bucket ) at a yard sale and converted it to a boys bike. I figured if it turned out bad I would not lose much. I does ride pretty nice, I wouldn’t do this to vintage bike of any brand.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms




----------



## palepainter

You got it up and rolling?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Same as it's been since building 10 years ago...... 🙄 

One day it will get a makeover so it's not so scary to ride.🤓


----------



## palepainter

So you just got it out of the garage then.  Thought you were running a Girvin on it.  Looks very cool either way.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Old pic. 
Maybe I'll fiddle with it over winter to make it more fun to ride.


----------



## Girlbike

Arnold Ziffel said:


> That BLUE circa '83 or '84  is  made by GIANT of Taiwan.  They made a few bikes for SCHWINN.
> The GIANT built Collegiate followed the last Chicago built Collegiates.
> The GIANT built Schwinn had 3 piece cranks and industry standard 590mm, 26 x 1 3/8  tires,  NOT THE 597mm  26 X 1 3/8 tires that old Chicago Schwinns were famous for.
> That GIANT bicycle is significantly LIGHTER than the old Collegiate, or any of the ancient Chicago LIGHTWEIGHT 26" wheel (597mm) variants like the ancient Chicago built Collegiate, Breeze, Racer, Speedster, Traveler, CO-ED, & others, etc.
> You'll probably see   G   at the serial number  that  indicates  GIANT manufactured it.
> They were relatively good bicycles,   and much better as a whole than the CHINESE (Pacific Cycle schwinns) of the past thirty years or so.   Not that the recent CHINESE(Pacific Cycle schwinns) are badly built from a frame perspective.  The frames are done well enough and the paint quality is outstanding for even a bike that is four times the cost of such a Walmart or Target Pacific Cycle schwinn.    The wheels are decent enough but the quality of the rear cogs, the front & rear caliper brakes and the shifters are as low as you can get and still have a functional bicycle.   Other than those trash components which can sometimes be significantly improved via replacement at minimal expense will make for an otherwise excellent bicycle.  Yes the handlebar chrome, the pedals, and the fenders are junk but functional,  and the seat may not be very comfortable,  but those items don't impact the durability or functionality of the bicycle.   Generally, the wheels and tires on said new Chinese Pacific Cycle schwinn Products are better than decent.    Chinese bicycles today are better than many realize.    At such an incredibly low price point at Walmart & Target, one does get something that is simple (one piece crank).   Pacific Cycle's various schwinn offerings, and Huffy's Cranbrook & others, including  Kent's Bayside and other similar variants  ARE NOT  SO  BAD.    You'd need to Grease the crank (BB) bearings if not the wheel and headset bearings too,  because on such low cost items,  they  don't sufficiently grease the bearings,  as  Time Saved & Cost of Grease Saved  X hundreds of thousands of bikes,   keeps price low and Walmart-Target 's margin in line  and  most importantly aids in guaranteeing future bicycle sales because the bicycle Will Be Replaced when the ungreased bearings become problematic or the shifter breaks, whichever occurs first. (likely within 40 months)  as most folks won't try to fix such a simple problem, and any professional servicing of said bicycle will cost nearly 80% of what one would likely pay to obtain another inexpensive New Bicycle from Walmart or Target.
> 
> Don't shun the current era Chinese basic bicycles that one sees at Walmart or Target.   Even a ten or fifteen year old bicycle like that if it was stored indoors and isn't rusted can be a potential candidate for "upgrading" perhaps with quality USED fenders from something ancient,  and  better seat,  better pedals like those copies of the German made bow pedals that Schwinn  used on the Suburban in the 1970's and on certain select models during the sixties.   Old used Schwinn bow pedals from such a Suburban, etc  would be great assuming the pedals were in excellent, cosmetically presentable condition.   The same could be said for the old Schwinn 7881 handlebars that were made between 1967 & 1977 and common to the SUBURBAN & COLLEGIA, Breeze etc, as well as others.
> 
> Decals of all types,  can be purchased relatively inexpensively,  and  Rustoleum  and  Rustoleum 2X  and other spray enamels such as Farm Equipment (think Tractors..) colors for matching the factory colors of tractors, etc.
> With just a bit of creativity,  one can  repaint  &  retro "upgrade" said el-cheapo Wallyworld specials into something that would have looked like something Opie Taylor & his pal John E. Paul  were riding in 1962,  before they saw The Beatles on Sullivan in Feb 1964,  and bought electric guitars and amplifiers,   forming a band ,  drinking Otis' moonshine,    chasing girls   and smoking reefer.
> 
> Women's frames,  mens frames, old or new can make superb  riders  that  will  look  as  good   as  your  creativity  can  go.
> It is such a shame that too many fools refuse to ride a women's frame (step through) simply because they are afraid of what others might think.    -if the bicycle is otherwise large enough to fit them so they can comfortably ride it-
> Such an insecure fool could always break out the welder and make a custom "boys" bike.
> I do understand the simplicity of using donor parts that are the same from a girls bike which likely received better care than the beat up to hell, boys bike, because the mkt value of an old girls bike is near zero and a similar old boys model would be worth substantially more.   Used modern day basic Chinese made bicycles have very little market value because nearly all  are being sold  because  they  either no longer look presentable or they need remedial repairs before they can be ridden.
> Sometimes though you might see such an old women's bike, or modern era China produced basic bicycle that can be a Neat Project too,  and  the acquisition cost is peanuts.     Mix and match old antique fenders, paint schemes etc on such a project.
> Let your imagination and creativity run wild.



Just wanted to make sure you know, I got it done! Here she is! Iv taken it around the neighborhood enough to know that it rides nice!


----------



## Girlbike

This tan bike  is next. The plan is to make a fatter version of the fender skirt bike.


----------



## 1936PEDALER

Corvette and a girls flying cloud


----------



## 1936PEDALER

Rusthound said:


> Anyone build a custom using a ladies frame ?  Pictures would


----------

